# Cold Sore Remedy - FAST!



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

The Law of Sod.  

Just in time for meeting LO on Thursday, I have developed the world's biggest (think donating it to scientists for research and experiments BIG!) cold sore on my top lip... 

Have tried perfume, am putting lots of zovirax on it to no avail... 

Any and all tips and tricks would be most appreciated.... 

xxx     (quick duck! It's contagious!)


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh bless ya, i get them too especially when i get run down. It depends where it is, what i do is if i get one on my top lip i use matt mouuse foundation, use the same skin colour as your own skin and gently and slightly rub off the excess onto a piece of toilet tissue. Then what i do is apply it to the cold sore and with a smal make up brush blemish it in so its not that visable, lol thats what i do anyway xxx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Claudia!

That's hiding it covered - now I just need to work out how to get rid of it


----------



## happypenguin (May 8, 2013)

Boots do a Cold Sore lotion that works super fast. It's in a small glass bottle and looks like a clear liquid


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Im not sure to be honest with you, zorvirax perhaps and plenty of water lol hope that bad boy goes away for you pretty sharpish xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

I got one the other day and for the first time I used corsydol mouthwash on it and it took it right down to not being noticeable. I just put the wee cup that comes with up to my lip and dipped it in it.x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

The absolute best thing I have used is a gadget from Boots. It's in the medicine section for cold sores and it's a thing with some sort of light treatment in it. I can only say that for me (and my sister who also uses one) it has healed them better and faster and when I have been really quick to sense one is coming I've actually been able to see it off before it arrives. I think it says use twice per day but I read up about it and have used it as much as hourly. Best £30 I ever spent. Cheap lip balm after to keep lips supple and that's all u need.

Hope it helps!!


----------



## Thursdayschild (Oct 19, 2013)

They are such horrible things, and always appear just when you really don't want them. 

My German friend said that in Germany they put a little (prescribed) hydrocortisone cream on, along with anti viral creams like zovirax. I happened to have a really old tube of hydrocortisone cream lying around so I have tried that (+ zovirax) and it does seem to work. Obviously, one shouldn't mess around with nasty steroids like that, and certainly you wouldn't want to be swallowing it, but if you happen to have some or know someone you could borrow a little bit from, you could try it for this emergency! 

The other thing I have tried is taking L-Lysine, an amino acid sold as a supplement in places like Hol & Barratt / probably Boots. If I feel like a cold sore is on its way, I will usually take some Lysine tablets and try to eat more lysine righ foods (and arginine low foods). Apparently arginine, another amino acid, is necessary for the cold sore virus to do its dirty work, and lysine sort of counteracts arginine in the body. (That's the theory anyway). Arginine is high in foods like chocolate, nuts, pulses etc - you can see a list of foods high in arginine online. Foods high in Lysine are natural yoghurt, (whole milk, organic) dairy, fish, turkey, chicken, avocados, veggies & fruit. The body does need both arginine and lysine, so everything in moderation, but I have noticed that the times of my life when I have binged on loads of dark chocolate have also been the times when I've had most cold sores, but then those were also periods when I was doing exams/writing theses or under a lot of pressure.

Hope this helps some of you fellow sufferers out there. Mine seem to have got a lot better and less frequent compared with 10 years ago. xxx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no I'm a dreaded cold sore sufferer too.

If its already come out Zovirax won't work, get to boots and buy some of their cold sore lotion.

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharmaceuticals-Cold-Sore-Lotion-10ml_1129570/

Literally dab on with some cotton wool as often as you can bear (every half hour at least) It'll sting a bit but will dry out the blister. At the same time get some Lysine tablets from holland and Barrett, get the highest mg ones. I would also take 2 to start off with to kick start them working. I would also buy a Lysine lip salve from H&B and whack this on at night. Avoid chocolate and caffeine as can make them worse.


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  Great advice as always and it seems like my current caffeine & chocolate intake (which has increased significantly along with nerves) hasn't done me any favours in the cold sore department!

Will high tail it to Boots before my journey to the village where I am meeting my daughter tomorrow. Am going down this afternoon so that I am there bright and breezy for the planning meeting at 11am  xx


----------

